# Aquired AML K4 Pacific, looking for advice.



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi all,
I bought a new in box AML PRR K4 Pacific and am looking for any tips and advice from owners of this engine.
It has a Phoenix sound system installed, by the dealer the person bought it from. It has never been out of the box.

I plan on adding DCC to it so could use some tips on which to use, something that plays nice with the Phoenix sound would be nice.

I'll post some pics once it arrives.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a very detailed page on it, especially how to rewire for DCC, there's some strange wiring in it stock, and the circuit provided does not match the loco. 

on my site... motive power..... aml..... K4 .... even step by step on disassembly. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Ron, 

Congratulations, the AML K4 sparkie is excellent running engine IMO and the Phoenix Sound system is a great match, it offers a very impressive sound... 

Michael


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Just got an email from the seller and he bought it from St Aubins, it's the post war version #1361, with a Phoenix 2k2 sound system they installed.

Where there more than 1 run of these made? Where there any issues with these? I thought I read something about AML offering a new drive train for some issue?
I know that St Aubins bought out AML's over stock just wondering if anyone knows how much they were selling them for?

Greg I'll take a look at your page when I get a chance, do you have a recommendation for a DCC decoder that will work well with the 2k2?

Thanks, Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

The engine showed up today and it was NEVER OPENED! It is like St Aubins sent it to me directly, and it only took 4 years to get here







.

The engine is fantastic looking, and the detail is superb. 
It took me like over an hour just to unpack it (reminds me of my GG-1, hopefully that's the only similarity







).
The little red bows on the tender were a very nice touch, not to mention the full ball bearing wheel sets.

Once I got it unpacked I lubed the engine and I put it on the track and let the Phoenix batteries charge up. 
I turned on the Phoenix sound and applied a little power to track and fired it up. 
The Phoenix system went through it's start up sequence and sounded great. 

I then added more power and off the K4 went. I am really impressed with its smooth quiet operation in both slow and high speeds.
I am really glad I took a chance and bought this engine, I couldn't be happier. 
I am going to let Axel put in Zimo DCC and smoke because they do such awesome work and I don't want to take a chance and screw it up.

Here are some pics. 

Ron

Opening the box 

 

Here's the tender, the bows are a very nice touch, Christmas in march


 

 

Tender pics


  

Locomotive packaged


 

Locomotive unpacked


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, 

The red bows are a Chinese tradition. My Accucraft C-19 came wrapped with red bows. Nice touch. BTW, beautiful engine. Enjoy!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron:

I would keep the Phoenix sound board and then use a NCE DCC board to wire up everything. I like the Phoenix sound much better than some of the QSI and have opted to use the Phoenix for sound on some of my locos that I had put the Phoenix boards in. Only problem with the board is if you try to consist with QSI loco is you have to use the old version of consisting to make it work. This is a great loco but mine is a live steam version so I need not worry about sound. Later RJD


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li has non-sound DCC decoders by Zimo and these have the smoke control some users like, plus great crawling control of the motor/s.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron 
Word of caution - [/b]DO NOT LIFT THE LOCO BY THE FRONT SHELF [/b]- 
The smoke box door ring is held on by ONE SMALL screw at the top 
but NOT at the bottom.

Make sure that the detailed pipes along the side are AWAY from the drivers.
If they are bent inward due to lifting the loco, once the paint wears off the
rear side - Magic Smoke will appear under the cab due to a toasted regulator.
....aka Smoke from the WRONG end of your loco....
the_Other_Ray
[/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The electrical system is the weak point of this model. The supplied schematic is also in error. I rewired mine, and of course eliminated the regulator. Very silly to ground the regulator to the chassis, but as you state, that's the way it comes. 

Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the tips everyone. I'll make use of them.
Greg did you remove the 6v regulator completely or just from being grounded to the chassis?
I was also reading your section on the motor gearing, what did you end up using as a combo, it doesn't really state the end result and choice?

Did you use the aml chuff set up or mod it with reed switches and magnets? 

Ray , thanks for that bit of advice i carry all my large steam that way, will have to be more careful.


Another question I have is can this engine be set up for puffing smoke using the on board chuff system, with the zimo 695kv dcc board, or is there something else that need to be done for that to work? 


What would be the best way to do all this using the 2k2 system and the Zimo decoder?

Thanks again, Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I may have left it in place physically... I did not use it since I run DCC, use the normal method of dropping resistors for the LEDs. I did not like the idea of having any voltages on the chassis. 

Gearing is up in the air, I am acquiring a 1:27 geared motor.. should be the right compromise between the anemic 1:11 that draws too much current, and the "overgeared" 1:38 that won't go much over about 34 smph. 

You will find the chuff contacts unreliable and subject to dirt... not as good as the improved version in their 0-6-0.. if you keep the wipers clean you can use them. 

The Zimo decoder is motor control, sound, and smoke unit control in one board... no need to add another sound board. 

greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm going to install the new QSI Titan board in my K4 and am in need of some help.

Greg I went to your site but all the K4 info says "you are not authorized to view this"
Has it been removed or is it just a bug?

I'm trying to find a wiring diagram, need to find out what the blue wire from the tender bundle connects to.
I'm also looking for any tips using a titan with this engine, I have a modded aristo smoke unit and am going to try the pulsed smoke.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron, email me... 

Greg


----------

